# Custom Chopper finally photographed



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 7, 2008)

Well today I finally had my photo shoot. The builder had some type of coupon that was donated by the photographer. I think he did a good job with the exception of trying to show off the paint. Many of the 100 plus photos of the paint had some glare. Well in any case, I'm proud of my Devils Advocate Pro Street by Big Bear Choppers. It was built by Thunder Customs in Sharon Springs N.Y. and took 15 months to build. Part of that problem was that the bike was at their business when it burnt down.


----------



## Hera (Oct 7, 2008)

That is unbelievably sweet. Nice ride!:evil:


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 7, 2008)

:clap::clap: Worth the wait! The glare is not doing it justice BUT we get the pics! :clap::clap:


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 7, 2008)

W:drool:W...very nice Bob!

and I see the plate goes with the artwork!


----------



## Scott Ware (Oct 7, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous! Would LOVE to see that in real life. Bob, are you sure you really want to use that airline ticket to Florida later this month?? You could still FLY - you'd just be _flying low_. :evil:


----------



## TADD (Oct 7, 2008)

Uuuhhhmmmm WOW AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## Candace (Oct 7, 2008)

Well Bob, I think you look quite at home on it. It was obviously well worth the wait. Awesome paint job. I love Elvira and all the Halloweeny critters. It looks perfect to me.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 7, 2008)

I remember you talking about the burnt building with your bike inside. Looks like a happy ending.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes, Ron the plate does go with the art work. When the project was started I picked the wheels first. Then we went onto the internet looking for things that were dark and went with the webs. We weren't looking for just skulls. I ran across a photo of Elvira. I wasn't sure Donna would go for it, but she knows I love women and said as long as it's it good taste, go for it. A couple of weeks ago the bike was entered in a show and won three first prizes. One for the license plate, one for the air brushing and the best one was people choice. That's the one I cherish. It's hard to compete with the big boys as there bikes don't even have gas in them. They never start many of them. This one, I've been riding.


----------



## swamprad (Oct 7, 2008)

Unbelievably awesome. Bravo!


----------



## aquacorps (Oct 7, 2008)

Bob, I really like the design and paint. Have you had it out on the Northway yet? It is a very fine ride. Rusty


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 7, 2008)

That is excellent Bob!!!! Just Love it!!!!:clap::clap::clap:


Ramon


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 7, 2008)

Sweet. Love the wheels; also excellent theme and color choices!


----------



## Ernie (Oct 7, 2008)

Damn! Love the lines. A piece of art. A RSMorris on wheels. 

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2008)

Finally! Where's the sidecar for Donna, or is she gonna get her own!?  Thanx for posting and enjoy!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 8, 2008)

Sorry about this reply but it goes to Eric and the sidecar. My wife and I have different interest. The bike is my indulgence along with my orchids. She loves other things. One of them I hope is me. She must, or she wouldn't have allowed me to build Elivra. Don't misunderstand, I'm not saying women shouldn't ride. I believe they should and they should ride there own bikes if they want to. More and more women are doing just that. Some are even into the custom side of it. A couple of the nicest bike I've ever seen ON THE ROAD where ridden by two women.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2008)

I like women riders [too]!  
Like I said, enjoy!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 8, 2008)

Ohhhhhh!!! COOL!!!!! Congrats!!! Enjoy your rides...


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 9, 2008)

Bob, you will have to take a ride up my way into Saratoga Co. The trees are starting to change nicely...good time for a ride!...would love to see that bad girl in person! 
Bet my son would too...he used to watch the custom bike show on TV



Bob in Albany said:


> Yes, Ron the plate does go with the art work. When the project was started I picked the wheels first. Then we went onto the internet looking for things that were dark and went with the webs. We weren't looking for just skulls. I ran across a photo of Elvira. I wasn't sure Donna would go for it, but she knows I love women and said as long as it's it good taste, go for it. A couple of weeks ago the bike was entered in a show and won three first prizes. One for the license plate, one for the air brushing and the best one was people choice. That's the one I cherish. It's hard to compete with the big boys as there bikes don't even have gas in them. They never start many of them. This one, I've been riding.


----------



## Heather (Oct 10, 2008)

Way cool, Bob, congratulations on your baby!


----------

